# Cineteca da segnalare.



## Micia (17 Dicembre 2011)

*The Changeling.*




è un film del 2009. attori protagonisti qui sotto .regia di C. Eastwood. Tratto da una storia vera.


----------



## Micia (17 Dicembre 2011)

interpretazione meravigliosa, regia superba.Lei, piu elegante non si può.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> View attachment 4356interpretazione meravigliosa, regia superba.Lei, piu elegante non si può.


D'accordissimo. Lei è incantevole


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *The Changeling.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma è un film che si può vedere con il partner oppure è meglio evitare? 
Capisci che intendo no ?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

Io non capisco cosa ci faccia Lostris lì...uffa


----------



## Flavia (17 Dicembre 2011)

*il miglio verde*

Rivisto ieri sera, film stupendo.

Il miglio verde (1999)
Tom Hanks bravissimo nel suo ruolo
[h=1][/h]


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Rivisto ieri sera, film stupendo.
> 
> Il miglio verde (1999)
> Tom Hanks bravissimo nel suo ruolo
> [h=1][/h]


AH grandio bellissimo quel film...bellissimo..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Dicembre 2011)

Micia, c'è già questo thread sui film:


http://www.tradimento.net/52-disquisizioni-culturali/15945-quelli-belli-da-lasciare-il-segno



usiamone uno solo, dai, così non facciamo casino


----------



## Micia (18 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Rivisto ieri sera, film stupendo.
> 
> Il miglio verde (1999)
> Tom Hanks bravissimo nel suo ruolo


STUPENDO.


----------



## Micia (18 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Micia, c'è già questo thread sui film:
> 
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/52-disquisizioni-culturali/15945-quelli-belli-da-lasciare-il-segno
> ...


OK.


----------



## Micia (18 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ma è un film che si può vedere con il partner oppure è meglio evitare?
> Capisci che intendo no ?


CERTO CHE SI.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ma è un film che si può vedere con il partner oppure è meglio evitare?
> Capisci che intendo no ?


I films da vedere con il partner sono questi a mio avviso:

Così fan tutte di Tinto Brass
Film Bianco di Kieslovsky
Scene da un matrimonio di Ingmar Bergman
Luna di filele di Polansky

[video=youtube;e-NUa1lIolw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-NUa1lIolw[/video]


----------



## diavoletta_78 (18 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *The Changeling.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Visto! Bello, come molti dei film di cui è regista C. Eastwood del resto...

Sulla Jolie, invece direi che è uno dei pochi film degni di nota....anche perchè io non ricordo altri di memorabili, in cui ha recitato


----------



## Flavia (18 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Micia, c'è già questo thread sui film:
> 
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/52-disquisizioni-culturali/15945-quelli-belli-da-lasciare-il-segno
> ...


Ma c'è un post dedicato ai libri?
Ho provato a guardare ma non trovo nulla
grazie!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Visto! Bello, come molti dei film di cui è regista C. Eastwood del resto...
> 
> Sulla Jolie, invece direi che è uno dei pochi film degni di nota....anche perchè io non ricordo altri di memorabili, in cui ha recitato


Gia (1998)-Ragazze interrotte (1999)-Original Sin (2001)


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gia (1998)-Ragazze interrotte (1999)-Original Sin (2001)


Non ricordo nessuno di questi film passato alla storia del cinema....ma ammetto la mia ignoranza in merito!


Oppure era la bibliografia della jolie? No perchè che ha recitato in film come Tomb rider lo so anche io.....


Comunque ho visto anche il collezionista d'ossa e identità violate:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Non ricordo nessuno di questi film passato alla storia del cinema....ma ammetto la mia ignoranza in merito!
> 
> 
> Oppure era la bibliografia della jolie? No perchè che ha recitato in film come Tomb rider lo so anche io.....
> ...


passato alla storia no, ma sicuramente sono film molto ben recitati da AJ. prova che non è solo un paio di labbroni e seno. resta anche il fatto che  se anche film molto commerciali anche i Tomb Raider sono ben recitati.


----------

